
Show HN: Useful Libraries for Go - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/libstdgo
======
domano
I would remove logrus, as they themselves have freezed the project.
Historically there have been a lot of issues with their repository rename (for
us it broke many production builds over the years). Usage of that lib should
not be encouraged purely because of the build hassles.

Also i think you should maybe contribute to
[https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go](https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go)
instead.

